# First company news letter



## TreeJunkie (Feb 15, 2006)

Today we started putting together our first newsletter....So far ideas are to introduce the employees, possibly talk about the variety of services we provide, pine wilt update, iron chlorosis update, and a little about arbor day....We're hoping to have it to the printer with in two weeks. and hopefully out the door by mid to late march...

Does anyone have any suggestions? Or care to share there examples....

Right now i'm using ms publisher to try to put things together but i don't have much experience w/ this program so i suppose i'll let the print co. do the final touches....


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah Publisher....

Well, I already posted my flyers and brochures, and you probably saw them. If you want, you're welcome to e-mail me the file before you send it to the printer. Seriously, I could save you a ton of money since most printers know lots about printing and little about art. Very little... That way I can e-mail you back the PUB file plus a PDF that's at full resolution for your printer.

My suggestions...always start with a blank piece of paper and a pencil. Just draw what you want the finished product to look like. The end result will be sooo much better, I guarantee it. Being artistic with a computer screen in your way does not come naturally to most people, myself included. Once a mouse is in my hand, I tend to function on fewer brain cells. With a guide on paper, you can just do the monkey work of recreating that on screen.

But before you even make a rough draft, it's critical to know why in the world you're doing this. For existing customers? For potential customers? To introduce yourself to someone new? Because you can't do all of that effectively in one piece. Seriously. Pick a specific purpose and attach a dollar figure to what that is worth. Working backwards, determine how many people you can afford to send it to in black and white or color and how many pages, if you'll send it via direct mail or include it with proposals and bills, etc.

Once you have a plan, things fall into place much more easily. So in general terms, you want to be sure you're selling yourself and your services. Too often, you see people selling only one of those things. The result is a flyer with a nice big picture of their chip truck. BLECH! Who wants that? People hire tree companies for a result. Discovery Channel does a good enough job with presenting heavy machines. The flip side is to spend too much time talking about the service and not building your reputation.

Ideally, you're pitching to them a result with a pleasant, reliable, positive means to that end. A smiling face, a green landscape, a focus on your company logo/name, and brief messages about what you do. Nothing long winded gets read! Good luck! I'm here to help.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 16, 2006)

thankyou nick. I'll keep your suggestions in mind...Thankyou for the offer as well.  I will certainly keep that in mind.

Right now the focus is to direct mail these to our existing client list and those who we have done bids for in the past.....We want to keep our co. fresh in their minds this year as well as give them some awareness to local tree issues.


----------



## Redbull (Feb 17, 2006)

Nick, are you a Guerilla marketer?!


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a strong interest.  My MBA had a marketing class, and I had a PR class in my undergrad, but most of it comes from reading all over and just soaking up things whenever I can.


----------



## Redbull (Feb 18, 2006)

Ive found the GM website very informative for marketing ideas.


----------

